
Intel pits monster 72-core Xeon Phi chip against GPUs - baazaar
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3086128/hardware/intel-pits-monster-72-core-xeon-phi-chip-against-gpus.html
======
slededit
I was pretty unimpressed with the perf of my first gen Xeon Phi. The
performance of the scalar operations became a huge bottleneck. Its really hard
to keep the AVX512 units busy enough to make it faster than a normal Xeon E5.

